# beveler/planer - do we know this guy?



## carebear (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't use a beveler any more, but I know people have been looking since Kangaroo Blue went AWOL.

http://www.alibaba.com/product/us103591 ... LANER.html

Looks like a minimum order of 10 - not sure if he'd stick to that.  Or maybe we could co-op them.


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 8, 2011)

When I first started soaping, I ordered one of his 2 lb break away molds.  It doesn't hold exactly 2 pounds of oil, but it's about the same capacity as the WSP green mold.  I really really love that little mold.  Use it for test batches.  I'd order from him again.  In fact, I might order this beveler.


----------



## carebear (Sep 8, 2011)

Nancy is there a direct web site?  I couldn't find one, but then again I'm doing all this on an old cell phone.


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sorry it took a while to respond, Carebear.  I'm a little overwhelmed lately. 

I don't think he has a direct website, but I've seen his work on several sites like ebay, etsy, etc.  I think I purchased my mold through ioffer.com


HTH


----------



## carebear (Sep 14, 2011)

No worries, Nancy - and thanks.

I didn't know about ioffer.com - interesting!


----------

